# Nox sucht das sexy Bike 2005



## Deleted55432 (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Nox Riders,

wir suchen das schöne Nox Bike im Forum, und wollen den Besitzter und sein Bike ehrenvoll belohnen. Einfach sein Fahrrad hier im Forum Posten und hoffen das es gewinnt. Egal ob Rennrad oder Downhillmaschine, das Motto lautet 
"we are different".

Einsendeschluss: 15.01.06 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dubbel (13. Dezember 2005)

wird hier impliziert "different = sexy"?

dann würde ich mit dem schlimmsten rechnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gl3n (13. Dezember 2005)

Wenn meine Lagerschalen schon vor dem 15.1 kommen, nehme ich gerne teil. Also macht mal hinne, damit ich teilnehmen kann


----------



## Priest0r (13. Dezember 2005)

nox teile: rahmen und nabe

MfG

achja!!: die aufkleber sind lange draussen, überseht sie bitte einfach
wenn nich muss ichn neues foto machen :|


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Dezember 2005)

Priest0r schrieb:
			
		

> achja!!: die aufkleber sind lange draussen, überseht sie bitte einfach
> wenn nich muss ichn neues foto machen :|



die aufkleber sind ja nicht so schlimm...hab ich im ersten moment wirklich übersehen   
allerdings finde ich den spacerturm "optisch nicht sehr ansprechend"  
ansonsten schon ganz schickes teil 

*Einsendeschluss: 15.01.06 !!!!!!!!!!* <-- mal sehen, ob ich bis dahin mein eclipse slt fertig bekomme...


----------



## littlefly (14. Dezember 2005)




----------



## Duke of dirt (14. Dezember 2005)

[FONT=Verdana]Ist das auf dem Bild der Fly mit 26" Laufrädern??[/FONT]


----------



## littlefly (14. Dezember 2005)

Na klar..........26 ist real........... Ein schönes hohes Tretlager und einen verdammt kurzen Hinterbau!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhridernox (14. Dezember 2005)

Na das sollte doch sexy genug sein, oder? 

Rahmen NOX Startrack DH9.5
Marzocchi 888RC
MRP Worldcup
Truvativ Holzfeller
Hayes 200mm disc
Duraace Schaltwerk / Ritzel
Naben Tune King gold / Hügi FR 165/12mm
DT Messerspeichen
Felgen DT Freeride
Reifen Maxxis Highroller 2.5
Sattelstütze Thomson Elite
Sattel Flite
Gewicht 19.5 kg[/B]

*race ready ....*


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Dezember 2005)

hmmm. sieht n' bisschen nach fotomontage aus....  aber ein nettes bike...!


----------



## hamsteralex (15. Dezember 2005)

...und?

Rahmen: Nox Crossfire 1
Der Rest: von Shimano, Ritchey, Tektro, Trigon und Specialized
Goodies: Brooks Swift Ledersattel und Lederlenkerband; Nokon Züge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbln (15. Dezember 2005)

Crossfire II
Carbongabel
Truvativ-Kurbeln
Ritchey LRS Eggbeater


----------



## dom161278 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hier mein Beitrag ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS.: Wie sieht denn die Belohnung aus ?


----------



## hamsteralex (15. Dezember 2005)

@thomasbln

...sehr hübsch...muss man neidlos zugeben...die Farbkombi...gelb und schwarz...machts halt...mein erstes Cross hatte auch diese Kombi...tja...dann kam da leider ein Ford Ka dazwischen...


----------



## gl3n (16. Dezember 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm. sieht n' bisschen nach fotomontage aus....  aber ein nettes bike...!




Ist aber definitiv keine  Schau' doch mal in den Nox-Katalog, da ist es mal in besserer Quali... Mr. Scholli hat (schätze ich) das Foto da oben mit seiner Handycam gemacht


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Dezember 2005)

@ gl3n:

habe den katalog gerade vor mir..... finde das bild nicht, ist aber auch völlig egal.... das bike ist sexy enough, egal ob mit echtem oder composten hintergrund..... der (also der hintergrund) sieht aber nach müggelz aus, wenn man das bild mit denen im katalog vergleicht...... ich freue mich schon, wenn hier einer das erste gelbe bike postet.....

jaja, ich habs gesehen.... das crossfire ist gelb..... ok, ist ja schon gut.....


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Dezember 2005)

hamsteralex schrieb:
			
		

> ...und?
> 
> Rahmen: Nox Crossfire 1
> Der Rest: von Shimano, Ritchey, Tektro, Trigon und Specialized
> Goodies: Brooks Swift Ledersattel und Lederlenkerband; Nokon Züge



An sich nicht übel, aber warum tust du der sauberen schwarzen Optik den Brooks Kram an? Ok ok..."different" ist das natürlich...ich persönlich würde es aber mit einem Speedneedle oder SLR etc. und schwarzem Lenkerband gleich noch viel schicker finden... 

edith sagt: der postcrosser ist natürlich auch ne runde sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (17. Dezember 2005)

Von nem freund find ich sehr erotisch und sexy


----------



## thomasbln (18. Dezember 2005)

So hoffentlich ist das Foto vom POSTCROSSER jetzt auch groß!


----------



## der T (18. Dezember 2005)

Na dann schaut mal...

...if you want to come in 2nd - follow me!


----------



## hamsteralex (19. Dezember 2005)

@stalker

...beim "Brooks-Kram" handelt es sich sozusagen um "Recycling"...ich hatte noch einen Brooks Swift im Keller liegen...und nachdem ich gesehen hatte was der seit Einführung des Teuro kostet...außerdem steh ich auf Lack und  Leder (nicht das was jetzt wieder alle denken )...im Auto sitzt man ja auch auf Leder und hat Leder in der Hand...warum dann nicht auch auf dem Radl...und wie gesagt...wenn man einen Teil vom dem Zeug eh schon hat...


----------



## THEYO (25. Dezember 2005)

hamsteralex schrieb:
			
		

>


kleine frage dazu....:

wenn schon schöne nokons, wiesohast du dann nich gleich die schaltzüge auch noch unter das lenkerband gepackt ??

fg
jo


----------



## hamsteralex (27. Dezember 2005)

> wenn schon schöne nokons, wiesohast du dann nich gleich die schaltzüge auch noch unter das lenkerband gepackt ??



...na ganz einfach...weil es mir nicht gefällt!!!


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (29. Dezember 2005)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/133476/ppuser/9903


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Dezember 2005)

Habe bei Ebay einen Nox-  Satelitte Rahmen geschossen und umgelabelt.  
Fahre für MarVision Biketeam die erste Saison
Gewicht knapp unter 10 kg


----------



## Baumeister (30. Dezember 2005)

das wär mein sexy noxie


----------



## Peter_Lustich (30. Dezember 2005)

endlich mal einer der sein nox nicht mit diesen hässlichen orangen rollen von der kefü verschandelt. ein schöööönes bike, respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoX_Rider (31. Dezember 2005)

Dann hier mal mein NOX   






Teile:
Magura Louise 05 
Truvativ Kurbel Vorbau usw.
Marzocchi DJ 03


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Januar 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht knapp unter 10 kg



gibt es dazu ne teileliste inkl. gewichte?
wenn sub 10kg, dann aber ohne das ganze anbaugedöns (satteltasche etc.) oder?


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Januar 2006)

@stalker
Bremse Magura Marta SL 660g kpl
Manitou skareb Elite 1450g
Kurbel XT mit XTR Pedalen XTR Kasette
XTR Schaltwerk mit XT Rapidfirehebeln
Sattelstütze Amoeba Scud carbon
Sattel Amoeba Scud Carbon
Laufräder American Classics mit Felge American Classic
Lenker Easton Monkey Lite Carbon
Vorbau Amoeba Scud carbon.
Gewogen ohne Pedale und Anbauteile wie Satteltasche Klingel Pumpe etc.
Der Rahmen selbst hat knapp unter 2kg also kein wirkliches Leichgewicht.
Potential liegen noch in einem anderen Rahmen , den Befestigungsschrauben,und den Amoeba Scud Carbonteilen, die ausser dem Sattel mit einem Alukern ausgestattet sind und nicht wirklich leicht sind.


----------



## D.S.G (2. Januar 2006)




----------



## eKual (3. Januar 2006)

der T schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann schaut mal...
> 
> ...if you want to come in 2nd - follow me!


fetttt !!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Snake172 (4. Januar 2006)

Das is mein Nox!!      Wer Größere oder andere Bilder will soll sich melden


----------



## darkhenry1 (5. Januar 2006)

So hier sind meine 2  NOX des eine für ddd des andere für vortbewegung und ma so wat strecke fahn 






Des Airborne hat im mom. nur hinten ne bremse weil die große scheibe vorn verbogen ist und der lenker wurde gekürzt uuund es ziehren tolle selbst gedrehte lenkerendkappen den lenker! und wiegt so ca 13,8kg





Doa hat sich nix getan seit dem Bild wiegt 11,7kg


----------



## NoX_Rider (6. Januar 2006)

@darkhenry1: find ich echt sehr geil aufgebaut gefällt mir


----------



## darkhenry1 (6. Januar 2006)

NoX_Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hier mal mein NOX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe danke danke deines is aber auch fein....is sich ja auch recht ähnlich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss-bikeman (8. Januar 2006)

Nox Eclipse Urs Custom Hardtail => blockierbare Rock Shox Psylo mit 80-125mm Federweg / Antrieb mit XTR-Kurbel (46/34/24), XTR-Wechsel, XT-Umwerfer, XT 11-34 Kassette und XT-Shiftern / Magura Louise Scheibenbremsen / SRAM PC970 Kette / Hügi Classic Radsatz mit dem unverkennbar knatterendem Freilauf, DT-Speichen, Mavic 317 Felgen / Schwalbe Fat Albert Bereifung / Race Face Lenker und Vorbau / Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze / / Selle San Marco Sattel / Shimano Clickpedalen


----------



## travis_shoebird (8. Januar 2006)

@moe 11 haste zu viel clueso gehört was? naja kuhle mucke auf jeden fall


----------



## moe 11 (9. Januar 2006)

hey clueso kann man gar nich genug hören


----------



## travis_shoebird (10. Januar 2006)

... zum glück hat er sie ignoriert, jahrelang sein weg kreiert, ohne zu wissen wie es wird,kann man sagen er hats weit gebracht, nur zieht nicht jeder mit, zu oft ließ man ihm in stich, er merkt wie allein er ist, alles schläft nur er scheint wach, bis er an die machtwehr glaubt, da taucht die stimme wieder auf und meint:...   für moe 11


----------



## travis_shoebird (10. Januar 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/208060/ppuser/42068
hier mein kleiner liebling...


----------



## Mr.Radical (11. Januar 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumeister (12. Januar 2006)

hab noch zwei schöne bilder,


----------



## Herr_Kules (13. Januar 2006)

tolle bikes!!!


----------



## swiss-bikeman (14. Januar 2006)

frisch aus dem Keller...


----------



## Peter_Lustich (14. Januar 2006)

meins:


----------



## darkhenry1 (14. Januar 2006)

swiss-bikeman schrieb:
			
		

> frisch aus dem Keller...


gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.....wollte mir auch mal vorbau und sattelspanner eloxieren in gold....passt so schön zu den decals am rahmen


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Januar 2006)

so hier ist mein NOX

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/210891/cat/2/si/nox/perpage/24


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Januar 2006)

um ehrlich zu sein finde ich alle bikes hier schön. vom dh buliden bis cc oder road. alle haben einen Preis verdient . naja aber es sind halt nox da kann nix schief gehen


----------



## moe 11 (16. Januar 2006)

Wann wird bekanntgegeben wer gewonnen hat?


----------



## Stoken (16. Januar 2006)

Wirklich schön was ihr so alles habt..
Ja, wer is der Gewinner und was hat der Gewinner gewonnen?


----------



## Deleted55432 (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo NOX Fahrer!
Wir waren überwältiigt von der großen Resonanz auf unsere Fotoaktion.
Dank an alle die sich beteiligt haben. Ihr habt uns echt schlaflose Nächte verschafft, da ja eigentlich jedes NOX-Bike "sexy" ist. Aus den zugesendeten Bildern jetzt auch noch einen Gewinner zu ermitteln war echt nicht einfach.
So! Jetzt also die Stunde der Wahrheit............   
Trommelwirbel.................
The winner is:

1. Platz: darkhenry   
    Gewinn: 1 NOX Vorbau, 1 NOX Lenker, 1 NOX T-Shirt und 1 NOX FR Trikot
2. Platz: Peter_Lustig   
    Gewinn: 1 NOX T-Shirt und 1 NOX FR Trikot
3. Platz: thomasbln  
    Gewinn: 1 NOX Rennradtrikot

Applaus Applaus Applaus Applaus

Liebe Gewinner bitte meldet euch per mail bei: [email protected]

Das NOX-Team !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (17. Januar 2006)

Nox Cycles schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo NOX Fahrer!
> Wir waren überwältiigt von der großen Resonanz auf unsere Fotoaktion.
> Dank an alle die sich beteiligt haben. Ihr habt uns echt schlaflose Nächte verschafft, da ja eigentlich jedes NOX-Bike "sexy" ist. Aus den zugesendeten Bildern jetzt auch noch einen Gewinner zu ermitteln war echt nicht einfach.
> So! Jetzt also die Stunde der Wahrheit............
> ...





WUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU   
Danke an desch Nox team in Berlin


----------



## sidekicker (17. Januar 2006)

dom161278 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Beitrag !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




perfect !


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Januar 2006)

Die Reihenfolge geht voll i.O.  

@ darkhenry1 - CONGRATZ! Hast den 1. Platz wirklich verdient 

Das Ganze verlangt übrigens nach einer Fortsetzung Ende 06 (Sexy Bike 2006) - ich will schliesslich auch noch eine Chance bekommen


----------



## hoshman (2. April 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reihenfolge geht voll i.O.
> 
> @ darkhenry1 - CONGRATZ! Hast den 1. Platz wirklich verdient
> 
> Das Ganze verlangt übrigens nach einer Fortsetzung Ende 06 (Sexy Bike 2006) - ich will schliesslich auch noch eine Chance bekommen



außerdem dürfte dann auch mein crossfire halbwegs vollendet sein. und der ist nicht schwarz, sondern weiß!


----------



## protrack (6. Juli 2006)

Kann mir einer sagen unter welchem link man bei "Nox sucht das sexy Bike 2006" mitmachen kann.


----------



## gl3n (6. Juli 2006)

Ruhig doch, das dauert bestimmt noch


----------



## MasterK (8. Juli 2006)

hoshman schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem dürfte dann auch mein crossfire halbwegs vollendet sein. und der ist nicht schwarz, sondern weiß!




iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nox ist entweder gelb oder schwarz !


----------



## KingKraft (8. Juli 2006)

bei mir isses gelb und schwarz


----------



## Felix0815 (7. November 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beck103 (7. November 2006)

swiss-bikeman schrieb:


> frisch aus dem Keller...



UP 4 vote


----------



## KingKraft (7. November 2006)

man ich wollt mein fly auch gold/gelb schwarz machen 

aber beide airbornes find ich geilo, eben nox


----------



## Marina (8. November 2006)

das airborne mit den goldenen teilen...  würde so gut zu meinem bike passen  mal schaun ob mein kleiner nox-nachwuchs auch n paar goodies kriegt


----------



## freerider_90 (7. Dezember 2006)

mein für etwa 400 euro


----------



## KingKraft (18. Dezember 2006)

so leute von nox, wie sihtsn mit ner fortsetzung aus? jahr is fast rum 

gruß und so 
Malte


----------

